# Transfer Blackberry Contacts to Galaxy S6?



## llamaths (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello guys 

Currently I have an old Blackberry Z10, and every time I switch phones I always choose Blackberry cause I can easily import contacts from one phone to another using Blackberry desktop software. Now I bought a Samsung Galaxy s6, having a phone with over 250+ contacts.

How can I transfer all the info (SMS and contacts) from Blackberry to this new Samsung? thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You can use this here:

Samsung Smart Switch?: Transfer Contacts, Music & More


----------



## llamaths (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion @Masterchiefxx17. I used the cable to connect the two devices but Blackberry can't be detected. And there is no app in Blackberry World.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You are running the latest version of Blackberry, right?

You might want to try this instead:

https://supportforums.blackberry.co...-file-from-a-BlackBerry-Bold9700/td-p/2744027


----------



## llamaths (Jul 7, 2016)

Smart Switch is the best bet. It has an additional cord in the package so you can connect both phones via the cable. Then use the app to move data from one phone to another.


----------

